# Question about slugs for shotguns



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

if you dont have a rifled barrel, what is the best slug to shoot out of a shotgun? I am letting a buddy use my 20 gauge 870 and I want to make sure he doesn't wreck my choke tubes. Also, sabots? or regular rifled slugs?

Anybody use any slugs through a 20 gauge w/o a rifled barrel whats a safe distance?

I am way to used to using my 870 with a rifled barrel.

Curtis


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Back when I was using a shot gun I used the winchesters super X the $1.99 a box. They worked good. The range I shot them was 100 yards or less. But if someone would use the rem or fed. would work fine and not ruin chokes. Unless your chokes say specificly not to use with slugs.

Chuck


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you are using a smooth bore shotgun then you should shoot a rifled slug. If you wanted your friend could get a rifled choke tube and then use sabot slugs. Depending upon what distance they are shooting, either will work well. I hunt almost all river bottoms and it is very thick stuff. Almost all shots are 35 yards or less and at those distances either of the above combos works well.


----------



## Barry (Mar 11, 2006)

The only slug I could get to pattern out of my 870 bird barrel was Wincester super X slugs. They held great patterns considering I only had 2 beads on the barrel.


----------



## krag1899 (Nov 6, 2006)

Saboted slugs for a rifled barrel. Foster type slugs for smooth bore barrels. Improved cylinder,Cylinder bore and some people use a modified barrel. I would stick with the I/C and the cylinder bore. Slugs ans slug barrels all vary. If you really wnat to know what shoots best, try several different slugs makers. I would start out with Remington, Winchester and Federal. My 1100's won't keep a good pattern with Winchester slugs. They will group very well with the Remington Sluggers. They also shoot the Federal Vital-shok and the Federal Power shock very well. Although some of these guns and slug configurations will shoot very well out to 100 yards, I don't advise it. Fifty to 75 yrds is about tops for most experienced hunters who are concerned about making a clean kill. If ya wanna go out to 100+ you should use a rifle.


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

Heard some good reports on the Federal Tru-ball slug. Would be interested to hear of anyone's experience with them. Neat concept. Available in a low - recoil version. Doesn't beat you up as much.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Bereneke Rottweil slugs if you can find them. More expensive, but much more accurate in most smooth bores. I can't recall if they are available in 20ga though??


----------



## robert harper (Oct 28, 2008)

breneke short field mags are designed for use in rifled or smooth barrels availabe in 20 and 12 ga. for about 7 bucks per 5..they are the most accurate slugs ive ever used short of the expensive sabots...they also have more energy and shoot flatter than the foster slugs...however of the true foster slugs ive found the super x to shoot the best with effective range of 75 to 100 yards


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Ditto on the federal truball, only 3.99 a box of 5 last i checked, and very good reviews on them at cabelas, i bought two boxees of them but am yet to shoot any, what choke would be best for me, skeet, modified, i dont have any other and money is tight at the moment so i cant buy any other chokes


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the most open one you have


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

alright, thanks


----------

